# Unusual start to my Saturday



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Unique start to my morning. My wife calls my name softly and tells me it's time to wake up. First time I acknowledge her but must have dozed off. Second time I move to stretch and start getting up. I must have been really groggy because for some reason I stretch and somehow my left hand and forearm slides along her crotch - almost as if I was trying to scoop her up. She HAD to have shifted her legs to straddle my arm. I go from waking up to a highly active make-out session in seconds. 

First unusual thing - she initiated it. 

It was awesome. She road me in cowgirl and spent most of the time keeping upright so that I could play with her breasts. 

Second unusual thing - she went right into cowgirl position. We RARELY do cowgirl

We had A LOT of fun and she had a really good orgasm. We shift into missionary and I'm going at it with her. One thing that is not unusual and happens on occasion is if I end up going too long. Then it ends up being "A Tale of two Cities" style sex - "best of times, worst of times"... If sex goes longer than 25-30 minutes, then she'll start to get irritated. This morning was particularly odd in that the dichotomy between the first half vs the 2nd half of sex was very distinct. LOL, she was pretty much staring at the ceiling waiting for me to go. She was still active - but only just a little bit. And when she gets like that - it only makes it harder for me to go. From initiation to finish - took me an hour. 

Third unusual thing - I wasn't expecting sex this morning; however, I'm starting to think that I didn't want to do it. THAT WOULD BE THE ODDEST THING OF ALL!!! That has never happened to me before - and it's really puzzling me. On the one hand it wouldn't be hard to figure out why when you consider that we had sex Friday afternoon and I stayed up late watching horror movies with my daughter. Not to mention, at 45 and needing to get back into better shape I may be feeling the effects of lower testosterone than I'm used to. But mentally, I'm always down for sex and I'd NEVER turn my wife down when she initiates. 

Right now as I write this, I would be totally fine if we did not have sex this morning. I don't understand why I'm feeling this way because normally sex gives me a nice high. Why don't I feel that high this morning??? I'm happy. We had a nice morning together afterwards baking some cookies this morning together for a function we are going to this evening. We joked around and had fun this morning, plus our daughter joined us and we were all having fun together. So why don't I feel that "afterglow" from sex like I normally would???

Anyone else feel something like this before? Sorry if TMI, but I tend to be descriptive when I write to try to get as much info out there for the discussion.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I totally think you are overanalyzing this.

You had sex. Then you moved on with your day. Sex in a long term relationship doesn't need to give you unicorn rainbows and glitter. It was nice, and now you are having a good day together. 

Why the analysis to the point of asking a forum? Maybe that is the better question....


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Unique start to my morning. My wife calls my name softly and tells me it's time to wake up. First time I acknowledge her but must have dozed off. Second time I move to stretch and start getting up. I must have been really groggy because for some reason I stretch and somehow my left hand and forearm slides along her crotch - almost as if I was trying to scoop her up. She HAD to have shifted her legs to straddle my arm. I go from waking up to a highly active make-out session in seconds.
> 
> First unusual thing - she initiated it.
> 
> ...


Because you are picking at it like a scab. Stop.

We've (my wife and I), have had weirder. More than once I've woken up with wood, found myself in bed with this beautiful stranger sleeping naked next to me. So, I jump her, she wakes and responds in kind. Halfway through, I remember that this is my wife. I mentally shrug, and carry on. The mind can do weird things. 99.9% of the time, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Similar but different story. My wife and I had a difficult time last night; I'm getting very frustrated over her saying she wants to change, but can't go more than 3 or 4, maybe 5 days before she's actively thinking, not saying, "Why do I have to do this?" If anything will finish off our marriage, this is it. Last night was our scheduled sex night, but she avoided any discussion and went to bed and started playing games on her ipad and settling into her final bedtime ritual, the one that doesn't include me. I got upset, told her it's not fair to avoid discussion rather than tell me where her head's at, and went for a walk, in the rain, for 45 minutes.

Come back, talk some more, she offers sex and I turn it down. Like, really? Then she wakes up at 3:16am and offers again. This time more genuinely. I go instantly hard as a rock, but my mind is telling me no, just go back to sleep. I seriously could have gone either way. I didn't go back to sleep, it wasn't great sex but it was sex, and it did help me sleep the rest of the night.

And this morning I'm wondering if I should have allowed it to happen or not. For the first time in my life (I'm 63 by the way) I can go from feeling like I'm ready to go multiple times to saying screw it, I have some degree of control over this, and go back to sleep. Before I would have been very frustrated if I'd turned down a possibility. 

Now, the OP's scenario, his wife going full-on cowgirl at first, followed by missionary... that's the stuff of dreams. He's a lucky bastard!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> I totally think you are overanalyzing this.
> 
> You had sex. Then you moved on with your day. Sex in a long term relationship doesn't need to give you unicorn rainbows and glitter. It was nice, and now you are having a good day together.
> 
> Why the analysis to the point of asking a forum? Maybe that is the better question....


It's not like I'm doing a whole blown investigation or anything - it's just some thoughts that popped into my head. Is your understanding of utilizing the SIM forum to be exclusively for those who have "real" problems? If so, then it reinforces the point that this current forum is too broad in scope.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> We had A LOT of fun and she had a really good orgasm. We shift into missionary and I'm going at it with her. One thing that is not unusual and happens on occasion is if I end up going too long. Then it ends up being "A Tale of two Cities" style sex - "best of times, worst of times"... If sex goes longer than 25-30 minutes, then she'll start to get irritated. This morning was particularly odd in that the dichotomy between the first half vs the 2nd half of sex was very distinct. LOL, she was pretty much staring at the ceiling waiting for me to go. She was still active - but only just a little bit. And when she gets like that - it only makes it harder for me to go. From initiation to finish - took me an hour.
> 
> 
> So why don't I feel that "afterglow" from sex like I normally would???
> ...



I’m gonna go with the visual of her staring at the ceiling bored got into your head. She was done after the first one and then shifted gears mentally and had to wait for another 30 minutes. It’s like finishing a meal. You’re full and want to leave but can’t get the check because you’re waiting for your spouse to finish her glass of wine, order dessert, then coffee. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

aaarghdub said:


> I’m gonna go with the visual of her staring at the ceiling bored got into your head. She was done after the first one and then shifted gears mentally and had to wait for another 30 minutes. It’s like finishing a meal. You’re full and want to leave but can’t get the check because you’re waiting for a your spouse finish her glass of wine, order dessert, then coffee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty much. That doesn't bother me because I understand that sometimes I will take too long to finish. It happens on occasion and I can't blame her for getting impatient. The fact the first part was intense is plenty good for me.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Livvie said:
> 
> 
> > I totally think you are overanalyzing this.
> ...


Nope, it's not my understanding that the forum is "exclusively for those who have real problems". Why would you ask me that? Because I dared suggest you contemplate why you feel the need to think about why you are analyzing this so much? Ha.

I'm not the only one who replied to you with a question of why are you picking at this. Someone else even likened it to picking at a scab.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Could be, your already anticipating the less than desirable outcome of your early morning "gimme" because you did not take charge which is out of the ordinary. And it's whole thing is different but will be better next time. Just don't forget to tell her just how much you enjoyed her this morning.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Nope, it's not my understanding that the forum is "exclusively for those who have real problems". Why would you ask me that? *Because I dared suggest you contemplate why* you feel the need to think about why you are analyzing this so much? *Ha*.
> 
> I'm not the only one who replied to you with a question of why are you picking at this. Someone else even likened it to picking at a scab.


You inferred this from my previous post to you. Just wanted to know your views on SIM. I've come across people before who held views that only certain people should be allowed to start threads on SIM who had "serious issues". Dealing with people with that view point is a waste of time.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Livvie said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it's not my understanding that the forum is "exclusively for those who have real problems". Why would you ask me that? *Because I dared suggest you contemplate why* you feel the need to think about why you are analyzing this so much? *Ha*.
> ...


I think anyone should post any thought they have...!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Livvie said:


> I think anyone should post any thought they have...!


Uh!

Watch what you are permitting of !

Some here have thoughts on thoughts and still refuse to cop to them.

To some, life is this dream, a dream, not a life.

This OP is reliving his morning love making, his burning wood in her fire place.

At our jealous delight, or at our expense.

It could be that he never got off, now we must suffer his anti-climax.


----------

